# Antique Toolbox - CA 1900 from New Jersey



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I purchased this on vacation a couple of weeks ago and said I would supply measurements and additional photographs. This was purchased in an Antique store in Monterey California. The dealer had purchased two toolboxes from a local family. This one was made by the great grandfather. It was purchased with the intent to be used as my primary hand tool storage.

View of the box open. It has a saw till in the lid and two sliding tills. 









Front of the box.









Back of the box









Tills









Key hole









Tool Storage









Nailed Box Joint









Mounting system for tills


















Saw Till Latch









Lock Hardware









Hinge









Saw Till




































Tool Tills


















Stanley 4 1/2 fits nice on it's side 


















Measurements.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice piece of history. Thanks for posting all the pictures. It'll be quite a few years before I make a tool chest for myself. And how I'll fit my Makita cordless drill in there, I haven't a clue.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

My Makita sits on one of the benches.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice old box.
Looks like Gramps knew what he was doing.
Take good care of it, and maybe it'll be around another 100 years.
Love to see those old pieces getting another go around.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I am correct in saying this type of design came from the humble blanket chest combined perhaps with military toolchests etc I have a larger one very simlar in design in the bedroom my wife uses for blankets etc anyway grandad had a great idea with this .I really like the design of the slip arc bolt. Best wishes Alistair


----------



## GMatheson (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a great looking chest Wayne. I really like the saw till in the lid.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Very handsome tool chest, Wayne. Are those pics as-purchased, or did you do some restoration to get it to this condition? The tool chest has some very nice features, like the saw till in the lid, tool storage and removable trays.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I love these old boxes. I especially like he lid on yours.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice find, Wayne. A cool piece of woodworking history.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Wayne, Saw till latch is the greatest and I'm going to put a small cove on the ends of my tills for lifting. Thanks for the additional pictures


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great bit of salvage, Keeping it in use for it's designed purpose.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great pics and chest Wayne. Is there anything that supports the lid when it is fully opened? It seems like a lot of stress on those hinges.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great find Wayne. I bet it's a heavy one!.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's awesome and in great shape. The saw till is great, mine has leather straps to hold the saws in and they have been stapled! back in enough times by previous owners to chew up the wood quite a bit. If I can't make them work I may try something like yours. It's is in such good shape that I shudder to think how much it cost in Monterrey.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a nice piece of woodworking history. Those are the only half blind box joints I have ever seen. Interesting (even with the nails)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wayne that is a wonderful tool box you have found. I am sure you have great plans for what you are going to place in it. When you do give us a peek at the outcome.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Don B. It is as purchased. I believe there is a board missing at the bottom of the saw till. It may be where the pieces that were in the till are from.

Clayton, it is supported on the back. I was worried about it originally but is seems pretty strong. The hinge is on the inside edge. See the photo below. You can see the gap under the hinges in the second photo of the saw till.










Grumpy, it is very heavy and will be much heavier with tools. Going to make a rolling base. Trying to decide if I am going to add a drawer in the base or go with a simple platform.

Dave, will do.


----------



## pjped (Feb 25, 2011)

That's just awesome, I'd love to have that kind of history in my tool chest. Great color too.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Whatever you do Wayne it should last generations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Outstanding. I love the rabbets at the ends of the drawers that add depth. Every inch is used up.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great find Wayne!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

very cool wayne!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## verntoolboxjunkie (Jul 1, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is a real beauty and it looks to be in very good condition, Nice find.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

